# Need 2 fish



## Major24 (Aug 27, 2008)

Planning a trip for the day after T'giving. Looking to put hooks in the water. Anything biting? Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Major24 (11/24/2008)*Planning a trip for the day after T'giving. Looking to put hooks in the water. Anything biting? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


:banghead:banghead Don't look for any help from me. I just spent 3 days in Gulf Shores and caught 2 ground Trout.. released and what I thought might of been a pomp that released itself at the waterline. Hope you have a better day of catching then I. (Calera, AL)


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure man. The pier is HOT if you like bonita, and flounder are holding on almost all the jetties. As always, red fish in the surf, with a stragler pomp or two. Good Luck


----------

